# Uber killed X service.



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.

This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
Erratic driving the whole way, and he pulls up, but again doesn't bother opening the hatch.
Maybe it's because I've been in the livery business, or because I drive Black, but this experience reeked.
I made sure I had change to give the guy a $10, but damn if I was going to tip him.

Bad service doesn't promote tipping, it hinders it.

So I'm wondering how this will change with the X service going down the toilet.

The money is atrocious. $32 ride, less SRF, less 20%, guy netted only $24 on this trip not including gas/car/ins/etc...

I wanted to tip him, I couldn't.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If that ride was stellar would the title of your thread have been, "Uber Delivers Excellent X Service"?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Nope. There would have been no thread.

But he would have gotten a $10 tip from a fellow driver.

Point is, he was horrible, and I'm not tipping "just because."


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Nope. There would have been no thread.
> 
> But he would have gotten a $10 tip from a fellow driver.
> 
> Point is, he was horrible, and I'm not tipping "just because."


There seems to be more and more posts around here about poor quality service by Uber drivers. That driver, along with thousands of others are turning Uber into a low budget cab operation and Uber has no one to blame but themselves.

As a taxi driver, I love airport runs. I always get out and go to the door and offer to take their luggage out to the car.

Did you give the driver 5 stars? LOL


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Scenicruiser of months past would have said: "if you wanted black car service, why didn't you order a black car or livery. You ordered bottom of barrel, amateur car service and that's what you received. He got you to the airport safely for cheap...mission accomplished. 5 stars for him and shame on you for not tipping at those rates".

But I have noticed the decline of the quality of the drivers uber manages to scrape up at the gas station as of late. I am beginning to share your point of view


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Basically you get what you pay for. I'll put the luggage in the trunk so they don't scratch the back of my car. But with these rates dont expect a lot of customer service. We are getting paid peanuts to take you from point A to B. That's it.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Spanky said:


> Basically you get what you pay for. I'll put the luggage in the trunk so they don't scratch the back of my car. But with these rates dont expect a lot of customer service. We are getting paid peanuts to take you from point A to B. That's it.


I started with UberX in the Uber platform.

I don't expect black car service with X, but geez people, make yourself semi likable so the passenger doesn't feel weird tipping you.

Don't touch my bags, but open your trunk.

I'm 6'3 and my other passenger 6'5". Move the seat up.

Be friendly.

If not, screw it, I'll keep my money.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

The 


GooberX said:


> I started with UberX in the Uber platform.
> 
> I don't expect black car service with X, but geez people, make yourself semi likable so the passenger doesn't feel weird tipping you.
> 
> ...


 If I was that big I would have ordered XL or SUV and not X and then ***** you can't fit in the back. Again you get what you pay for.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Scenicruiser of months past would have said: "if you wanted black car service, why didn't you order a black car or livery. You ordered bottom of barrel, amateur car service and that's what you received. He got you to the airport safely for cheap...mission accomplished. 5 stars for him and shame on you for not tipping at those rates".
> 
> But I have noticed the decline of the quality of the drivers uber manages to scrape up at the gas station as of late. I am beginning to share your point of view


The decline was unavoidable

There will always be a "universal balance" that uber can not avoid

I too have slightly changed my view in this uber stuff

My view is that uber has a world of its own

So you can not judge it under real world standards

What happens in uber stays in uber


----------



## Sixersman1 (May 23, 2015)

We're not all like that. Rate him 1 star and move on.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Spanky said:


> The
> 
> If I was that big I would have ordered XL or SUV and not X and then ***** you can't fit in the back. Again you get what you pay for.


I don't give a rat's ass what you would have done.

I'd give you 1 star and no tip.

Don't ***** about not getting tips if you can't provide a modicum of service.

And in fact, if you are stupid enough to accept rides for $1 a mile, you deserve it.

You get what you signed up for.

There, I feel better now.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Nope. There would have been no thread.
> 
> But he would have gotten a $10 tip from a fellow driver.
> 
> Point is, he was horrible, and I'm not tipping "just because."


According to a number of drivers, not including myself, you should have been rated as a passenger lower than a 5 since you did not tip. How would you have felt if you got rated poorly by that driver?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Spanky said:


> Basically you get what you pay for. I'll put the luggage in the trunk so they don't scratch the back of my car. But with these rates dont expect a lot of customer service. We are getting paid peanuts to take you from point A to B. That's it.


^^^^This is part of the reason X is failing, Uber itself being the other.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> According to a number of drivers, not including myself, you should have been rated as a passenger lower than a 5 since you did not tip. How would you have felt if you got rated poorly by that driver?


I wouldn't have given a crap.

He got a $32 ride which is $24 after SRF and 20%.

A $10 tip would have been almost a 50% increase of his gross take.

I commiserate with you guys even though I refuse to drive X, but if you do it, do it in a friendly manner, or you are just manifesting the results you envision.

As far as my rating, it's 5.0 after 23 rides. I don't care if it drops.

He had to try hard to draw the a-hole attitude out of me.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Uh...you get what you pay for. Maybe you should take uber black next time. Then you can ***** about how expensive it is.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberLou said:


> ^^^^This is part of the reason X is failing, Uber itself being the other.


That's probably true, but being friendly increases YOUR chances of getting a tip, not Uber's.

Also, telling riders to tip is a great education for them, BUT if you were a waiter that treated me like that, not only would you NOT get tipped, I'd ask for the manager.

Tell riders to tip and then provide decent service. That might work.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

GooberX said:


> That's probably true, but being friendly increases YOUR chances of getting a tip, not Uber's.
> 
> Also, telling riders to tip is a great education for them, BUT if you were a waiter that treated me like that, not only would you NOT get tipped, I'd ask for the manager.
> 
> Tell riders to tip and then provide decent service. That might work.


I agree with you 100% on this point.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Uh...you get what you pay for. Maybe you should take uber black next time. Then you can ***** about how expensive it is.


Are you ignorant?

I drive Uber black, I know the rates, that's besides the point.

The point is, you and your likeness will get ZERO tips, no matter how much YOU *****.

That's what you missed.

No skin off my nose. Sucker got me to LAX for $24 net.

Be a jerk, remain with those jerk rates.

I don't care.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Uber killed x service about a year ago with cuts down to under a buck 50


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Are you ignorant?
> 
> I drive Uber black, I know the rates, that's besides the point.
> 
> ...


Lol. You are the one *****ing my friend. You are also the cheap asshole paying nothing to be driven around because a sucker is born every minute and you found one to drive you to the airport. That doesn't make you cool.
Btw I used to do black years ago until they raised the commission to 25% and it made me realize uber is only meant as a part time gig. I love high and mighty uber black drivers, keep lying to yourself.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

We are not far behind


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Lol. You are the one *****ing my friend. You are also the cheap asshole paying nothing to be driven around because a sucker is born every minute and you found one to drive you to the airport. That doesn't make you cool.


I guarantee that in your personal life you take advantage of anything inexpensive on the market. You are nothing special, I bet you are the type of person that walks into Walmart and *****es about the long lines and no one on the floor to assist you but I guess you get what you pay for right? That is the biggest piece of shit response to anything, you get what you pay for. So lets all be assholes to everyone that wants to save money on UberX because you are not making any money. You are a tool, I don't always agree with GooberX on all points but I completely agree with him on this.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tie breaker challenge

You need a beer mug
You go to the store
There are 3 available

One for 12.00 made in the USA
One for 8.00 made in Mexico
Six for 6.00 made in China

What do you buy ??


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

GooberX said:


> I don't give a rat's ass what you would have done.
> 
> I'd give you 1 star and no tip.
> 
> ...


This spills the beans now.

Clearly, this was the main theme and all we read up to this post was the prolog.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GooberX said:


> So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.
> 
> This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
> I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
> ...


Um, what? As long as Uber is intentionally killing tips, you will get no tip service. When they add tips to the app and "tips appreciated", x service will improve. This is what they designed.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

well theres always another side. with the price cuts the clientele has also dropped. i had people ***** me out when a storm hit us in the east coast. i couldnt see 3 feet in front, car shaking with winds of 70-75 mph, hail. not even surge. lady *****es about the ride and then gives me probably a 3 or less. last night surged 2-3x due to the severe storm of what was left over tropical storm bill.

roads flooding, barely see again in front due to heavy rain. and once again rating fell. i knew it was going to.Finally i snapped and to teold(some) people "dont like the surge? then you should go out and drive in this shitty weather for yourself and enjoy your alcoholic filled night while trying to avoid hydroplaning later on"


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I guarantee that in your personal life you take advantage of anything inexpensive on the market. You are nothing special, I bet you are the type of person that walks into Walmart and *****es about the long lines and no one on the floor to assist you but I guess you get what you pay for right? That is the biggest piece of shit response to anything, you get what you pay for. So lets all be assholes to everyone that wants to save money on UberX because you are not making any money. You are a tool, I don't always agree with GooberX on all points but I completely agree with him on this.


I don't shop at Walmart. I drive for uberx but don't use it as a customer. I don't shop somewhere just because it is cheap...I have values. I try and patronize local business. I tip when I get takeout. I value the work of others and realize that when I get bad service maybe that person was just having a bad day instead of taking it personal like an entitled ******. I'm for the little guy and I love being that way. And don't forget u cheap lame ****, u get what you pay for.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I don't shop at Walmart. I drive for uberx but don't use it as a customer. I don't shop somewhere just because it is cheap...I have values. I try and patronize local business. I tip when I get takeout. I value the work of others and realize that when I get bad service maybe that person was just having a bad day instead of taking it personal like an entitled ******. I'm for the little guy and I love being that way. And don't forget u cheap lame ****, u get what you pay for.


You're for the little guy but don't use UberX?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You get a dollar fify in LA? When I signed onto UberX a little less than a year past, UberX gave one dollar forty in 
Washington. Not enough, really, but with pings' coming fast and furious, not having to deadhead back to the City, throw in a few surge jobs and if you counted your money at the end of the day, you did not do too bad. It did not hurt that the World Cup started shortly after I signed on and UberX _*stayed*_ on triple-double secret surge pricing from 1100-0300 in downtown Washington and in Arlington. Since then, we have had two pay cuts resulting in a twenty four per cent reduction in revenue. The trips still come fast and furious, I am still staying busy the occasions when I do drive UberX, but my revenue has dropped the twenty four per cent that the two pay cuts reflect.

This is one, of several reasons why I am driving UberX only enough to stay in the game. In fact, to-morrow, for the first time in about twelve days, I will go out to run one or two UberX trips, then go home, get the taxi and drive Uber Taxi (plus whatever I get from the street or my company). This way, I can stay in the game.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You're for the little guy but don't use UberX?


Yes, I don't like giving my money to Uber in any form. They already take enough from me. I take the bus or I drive myself.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Yes, I don't like giving my money to Uber in any form. They already take enough from me. I take the bus or I drive myself.


So you choose tax payer subsidized transportation over your fellow driver whom you could tip and support his local business at a fair rate none of which would go to Uber?

Sorry dude, sounds like you do go the cheap route.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

No you little weenie I'm too cheap to pay someone to drive me around, but your lazy drunk ass probably loves subsidizing Travis K's lifestyle.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> No you little weenie I'm too cheap to pay someone to drive me around, but your lazy drunk ass probably loves subsidizing Travis K's lifestyle.


You pay the bus driver with no tip, yes?

So, you went from being proud of not being too cheap to being too cheap for UberX with a tip?! I don't understand. What was your point?


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes I pay 2.25 to the union bus driver with benefits, much cheaper


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Yes I pay 2.25 to the union bus driver with benefits, much cheaper


You don't pay $2.25 for a union man. It's paid by the people, even if they don't ride. Please tell me you didn't think union workers could be paid by your pittance.

Just makes no sense. You pay the cheapest amount, subsidized by the average taxpayer, and you claim you're not cheap and are for the little man. It's not computing.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You don't pay $2.25 for a union man. It's paid by the people, even if they don't ride.
> 
> Just makes no sense. You pay the cheapest amount, subsidized by the average taxpayer, and you claim you're not cheap and are for the little man. It's not computing.


I'm not complaining about the service. The person who posted this thread is. I use the bus instead of *****ing about my cheap uberx service that people don't pay shit for. The bus is partially subsidized, because it's for the public. Uberx is for the elite ******. uberx drivers are not the little guy, we are just underemployed folks tricked by uber, but we are not the little guy


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I'm not complaining about the service. The person who posted this thread is. I use the bus instead of *****ing about my cheap uberx service that people don't pay shit for. The bus is partially subsidized, because it's for the public. Uberx is for the elite ******. uberx drivers are not the little guy, we are just underemployed folks tricked by uber, but we are not the little guy


We are local business owners who you purport to support. Elite?!

OK, so you support the way over paid public hired and tax payer funded Union man and not the guy struggling to make a buck with a low fare and a tip but you are not cheap and support the little man. I get it now.

Hey, if you think you are being tricked by uber, why do you do it little man?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I don't shop at Walmart. I drive for uberx but don't use it as a customer. I don't shop somewhere just because it is cheap...I have values. I try and patronize local business. I tip when I get takeout. I value the work of others and realize that when I get bad service maybe that person was just having a bad day instead of taking it personal like an entitled ******. I'm for the little guy and I love being that way. And don't forget u cheap lame ****, u get what you pay for.


BS. You get behind the wheel, be ready.

You are so full of it besides that, it isn't funny.

You are an entitled ****** if you think any rider needs to put up with your narcissistic personality.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> We are local business owners who you purport to support. Elite?!
> 
> OK, so you support the way over paid public hired and tax payer funded Union man and not the guy struggling to make a buck with a low fare and a tip but you are not cheap and support the little man. I get it now.
> 
> Hey, if you think you are being tricked by uber, why do you do it little man?


To supplement my income, like most. But I don't feel sorry for myself and pass myself off as a poor struggling business man, like yourself. I just choose not to support uber with my money. Why is that hard to understand? They take enough from me when I work. I don't want to give them more as a customer. Btw, you are not a business owner. You are a pawn of uber that has been tricked into thinking they are a partner. Just recognize it for what it is. I spend my money in the right places and uber is not one of those.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I'm not complaining about the service. The person who posted this thread is. I use the bus instead of *****ing about my cheap uberx service that people don't pay shit for. The bus is partially subsidized, because it's for the public. Uberx is for the elite ******. uberx drivers are not the little guy, we are just underemployed folks tricked by uber, but we are not the little guy


You are royally challenged.

Poor guy, TRICKED by Uber.

I drove X, just like you. If you don't like it, drive XL, Plus, Black, SUV, LUX.

You are whining and playing the poor victim card.

Improve your attitude and your chances.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Um, what? As long as Uber is intentionally killing tips, you will get no tip service. When they add tips to the app and "tips appreciated", x service will improve. This is what they designed.


That's fine.

I get it.

Just don't ***** about not getting any with crappy attitude.

THAT was the point of the thread.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> BS. You get behind the wheel, be ready.
> 
> You are so full of it besides that, it isn't funny.
> 
> You are an entitled ****** if you think any rider needs to put up with your narcissistic personality.


I have a 4.9 rating and have been ubering much longer than you, guaranteed. I just don't spend my money on uber.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> To supplement my income, like most. But I don't feel sorry for myself and pass myself off as a poor struggling business man, like yourself. I just choose no


So you support Uber and their rip off rates by driving, which I don't, and support the little man by helping to fund fat check Union workers who rape the tax payers with your $2.25, but you support the little man.

If an uber driver isn't poor and struggling, who is? Union drivers? Really?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I have a 4.9 rating and have been ubering much longer than you, guaranteed. I just don't spend my money on uber.


I challenge you on that.

How long? Post proof, I'll post mine.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I don't shop at Walmart. I drive for uberx but don't use it as a customer. I don't shop somewhere just because it is cheap...I have values. I try and patronize local business. I tip when I get takeout. I value the work of others and realize that when I get bad service maybe that person was just having a bad day instead of taking it personal like an entitled ******. I'm for the little guy and I love being that way. And don't forget u cheap lame ****, u get what you pay for.


You shop at Walmart you lying ****** bag. Lol so people that shop cheap don't have values? It's clear you are an idiot and a liar. I'm done with you.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> You are royally challenged.
> 
> Poor guy, TRICKED by Uber.
> 
> ...


Have fun with your full time uber gig. It's not meant to be a full time job


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I challenge you on that.
> 
> How long? Post proof, I'll post mine.


I started as a black car driver when they had their first office on Ellis street in SF. Not posting any docs. I started before uberx even existed. I watched uberx come into beta.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GooberX said:


> That's fine.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> ...


Your point is silly. Uber stops customary tips as well as they possibly can which means the driver would be foolish to do the extras that earn tips. You want a ride? Take an Uber. You want a bag carrier? Call a taxi who encourages tips for EXTRA service.

What extra leg room? Pay more. Want someone to load and unload your bags? Pay more. X is NOT a pay more service by DESIGN.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> You shop at Walmart you lying ****** bag. Lol so people that shop cheap don't have values? It's clear you are an idiot and a liar. I'm done with you.


**** Walmart. We don't even have one here


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Have fun with your full time uber gig. It's not meant to be a full time job


It isn't, it's a great supplement to a real livery business.

If you had a black car and developed no clients.........it tells me all I need to know.

I'm done with you.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Your point is silly. Uber stops customary tips as well as they possibly can which means the driver would be foolish to do the extras that earn tips. You want a ride? Take an Uber. You want a bag carrier? Call a taxi who encourages tips for EXTRA service.
> 
> What extra leg room? Pay more. Want someone to load and unload your bags? Pay more. X is NOT a pay more service by DESIGN.


What a moronic conclusion. I don't want anything.

You want tips? You are DEFINITELY not getting any.

Keep sucking that $1/mile tit.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> It isn't, it's a great supplement to a real livery business.
> 
> If you had a black car and developed no clients.........it tells me all I need to know.
> 
> I'm done with you.


Lol. I leased a car from a nice Brazilian fella. Never wanted to be a full time livery driver. Switched to part time uberx when uber black went in the shitter. Now I drive as sparingly as possible. Good luck with that livery business. Tell me how your back feels in ten years.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> What a moronic conclusion. I don't want anything.
> 
> You want tips? You are DEFINITELY not getting any.
> 
> Keep sucking that $1/mile tit.


You are just mad because uberx undercut your business. Stay mad or switch professions


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Lol. I leased a car from a nice Brazilian fella. Never wanted to be a full time livery driver. Switched to part time uberx when uber black went in the shitter. Now I drive as sparingly as possible. Good luck with that livery business. Tell me how your back feels in ten years.


Ever hear the story about the fox that couldn't reach the grapes?

Good luck.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Ever hear the story about the fox that couldn't reach the grapes?
> 
> Good luck.


No I haven't. Can you tell me?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GooberX said:


> What a moronic conclusion.
> 
> You want tips? You are DEFINITELY not getting any.
> 
> Keep sucking that $1/mile tit.


I don't drive for Uber, I'm not an idiot. However, if I were that stupid, I would give zero service because Uber discourages extra service. Tips are for EXTRA service and they DISCOURAGE tips. What part don't you get? Why would a sane person bust their ass for something the customer is told NOT to do, doesn't even have the option to do in the app, and is tricked into thinking they ARE doing by the BS "auto tip" feature?!? You would have to be an idiot!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> You are just mad because uberx undercut your business. Stay mad or switch professions


LOL, sure, whatever you say. ROFL


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> No I haven't. Can you tell me?


Look it up.

Adios.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Look it up.
> 
> Adios.


Go talk your poor passengers ear off


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't drive for Uber, I'm not an idiot. However, if I were that stupid, I would give zero service because Uber discourages extra service. Tips are for EXTRA service and they DISCOURAGE tips. What part don't you get? Why would a sane person bust their ass for so,etching the customer is told NOT to do, doesn't even have the option to do in the app, and is tricked into thinking they ARE doing by the BS "auto tip" feature?!? You would have to be an idiot!


Moving the seat up and being friendly is busting their ass?

I'm sorry man, you are right, wow, I didn't think of what I was asking.

I'll wipe my ass with that $10 instead.

Thank you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Conclusion : 

Apples & oranges 

Personal choice 

Conflicting belives

Dual personality


All brought to you by your friendly uber


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Moving the seat up and being friendly is busting their ass?
> 
> I'm sorry man, you are right, wow, I didn't think of what I was asking.
> 
> ...


You crack me up! You think because YOU were going to be one of the nearly non-existent tippers, they should kiss everyone's ass for no tip?! Want more leg room? PAY FOR IT. It's called Uber XL or black, NOT X, moron.

Man, I can't believe the nerve of this guy who is being ****ed by Uber out of tips having a bad attitude, I mean, all I wanted was a bigger car, cold water, and someone to carry my bags for a $4 ride?! Is that asking so much?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> There seems to be more and more posts around here about poor quality service by Uber drivers. That driver, along with thousands of others are turning Uber into a low budget cab operation and Uber has no one to blame but themselves.
> 
> As a taxi driver, I love airport runs. I always get out and go to the door and offer to take their luggage out to the car.
> 
> Did you give the driver 5 stars? LOL


No, Uber turned itself into a low budget cab operation. What do expect for .90 cents per mile, multiple trips and passengers with no extra per trip or per pax charge and being force to wait on pax while they get ready to come down. They wanted cheap, they got cheap


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You crack me up! You think because YOU were going to be one of the nearly non-existent tippers, they should kiss everyone's ass for no tip?! Want more leg room? PAY FOR IT. It's called Uber XL or black, NOT X, moron.
> 
> Man, I can't believe the nerve of this guy who is being ****ed by Uber out of tips having a bad attitude, I mean, all I wanted was a bigger car, cold water, and someone to carry my bags for a $4 ride?! Is that asking so much?


You are ignorant and reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> You are ignorant and reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


Go cry about your uberx experience somewhere else you pseudo-professional driver. We are tired of your *****ing.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Go cry about your uberx experience somewhere else you pseudo-professional driver. We are tired of your *****ing.


LOL.....suck on a lemon.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GooberX said:


> You are ignorant and reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


Excuse me driver that gets no tips, would you please shine my shoes on this $4 ride and accept a job well done as full compensation?

I comprehend what you want. You want people to slave for a tip the customer is discouraged from giving. It's moronic, but I certainly comprehend.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> LOL.....suck on a lemon.


If I ever pick u up while you are on vacation in SF I'm gonna put my seat all the way back, blast the heat, fart with the windows up, tell you useless facts about the city, listen to the world champion Giants loud as ****, and then solicit a tip for my stellar service, because I can.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Solution anyone ???????


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Solution anyone ???????


Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Solution anyone ???????


Seriously? Add a tip and auto tip option and stop ****ing drivers out of well earned tips.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Seriously? Add a tip and auto tip option and stop ****ing drivers out of well earned tips.


well earned?

not by some


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> well earned?
> 
> not by some


Waaahhh my uberx driver didn't kiss my ass


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Waaahhh my uberx driver didn't kiss my ass


LOL, you're an imbecile.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Here it goes don't be mad at me 

Tipping : is an art 
It's not black & white , it's 50 shades of gray 

The reason you guys can not come to a agreement is...... 

Because uber tentacles got in the equation
Re -writing tipping 

You are speaking different languages

Both are right & wrong


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> LOL, you're an imbecile.


Waaahh I had to walk across the street with my luggage. Somebody call the waaaambulance


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Waaahh I had to walk across the street with my luggage. Somebody call the waaaambulance


How old are you? 12?


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> How old are you? 12?


Waaahhh my uber driver is 12 and can't see above the steering wheel. That's it I'm not tipping because I deserve to be waited on for 1.00 a mile


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Waaahhh my uber driver is 12 and can't see above the steering wheel. That's it I'm not tipping because I deserve to be waited on for 1.00 a mile


My Uber driver is a moron.

He accepts rides fir $1 per mile, then whines and cries like a little *****.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> My Uber driver is a moron.
> 
> He accepts rides fir $1 per mile, then whines and cries like a little *****.


You have just showed your true colors. You think you are above your driver, which is the real reason you don't tip.

Now back to tormenting u....waahhhhh


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> You have just showed your true colors. You think you are above your driver, which is the real reason you don't tip.
> 
> Now back to tormenting u....waahhhhh


You really are an idiot.

Adios.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> You really are an idiot.
> 
> Adios.


Waaahhhh my uber driver is an idiot and I won't tip him because he didn't scoot his seat forward and doesn't have mints for my funky breath.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I started with UberX in the Uber platform.
> 
> I don't expect black car service with X, but geez people, make yourself semi likable so the passenger doesn't feel weird tipping you.
> 
> ...


This is casual work for damn near all UberX drivers. They work in flurries of activity, then it's back to watching the tube, get some sleep, get ready to go to the job that was meant to be enough to make ends meet etc. The part time shadow economy has some down sides: for a lot of people, it is going to be draining.

It is impossible to know what kind of day that guy was having before you got in the car. Some people have a hard time separating themselves from their troubles before the next pax steps up to their car.

Personally, I always tip unless someone is being an outright dick. I may still give 'em a couple bucks....... They guy you described is better killed y way of kindness - in my opinion.

As a driver, you could have just as easily said " man, you seem to be a bit down, I hope your day is better" and handed him his tip and been on the way. By not tipping him, all you do is treat him in the same manner 'ol Kalanick would have. It proves nothing and it doesn't make him a better driver. Most Uber driver's show up and hit arrived, feeling defeated as it is as far as tips go........

The only time I would ever try to punish a driver by not tipping him was if he was an outright asshole, otherwise, as a driver myself, I give him the benefit of the doubt.
-I drive taxi and not Uber.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> This is casual work for damn near all UberX drivers. They work in flurries of activity, then it's back to watching the tube, get some sleep, get ready to go to the job that was meant to be enough to make ends meet etc. The part time shadow economy has some down sides: for a lot of people, it is going to be draining.
> 
> It is impossible to know what kind of day that guy was having before you got in the car. Some people have a hard time separating themselves from their troubles before the next pax steps up to their car.
> 
> ...


Being down is no excuse for not being friendly. Nice try.

It wasn't a bad trip and could have been better.

Attitude counts, I didn't ask for water, gum, mints, or chilled Perrier.

He wasn't down, he was an ass. I was trying to be polite in my description.

And with an attitude like that, no one will tip him.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Being a driver regardless of what you drive and don't tip is the equivalent of a server/bartender tipping 10% or less on their tabs at bars.

*************, period.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Being down is no excuse for not being friendly. Nice try.
> 
> It wasn't a bad trip and could have been better.
> 
> ...


For the most part, nobody tips in UberX.

I like to engage with people, I am pretty conversant and a good conversation on the way to make a flight is a plus.

I tip for a person to get me to the destination safe and sound, safe driving. They aren't there to be my buddy, though I sure do like it.

"He wasn't down. he was an ass. I was trying to be polite in my description." Accuracy helps. I don't know what politeness has to do with it. You can handle the situation anyway you want. That driver could be the sweetest most helpful UberX driver on planet X and most people aren't going to tip him anyway.

Some rides don't get started on the right foot. Personalities clash, one person misreads the other person's body language or tone of voice and gets offended. All we hear is your side of the story....... It is completely possible you pissed him off by doing something you aren't even aware you did. He could have been wrong about it anyway.

None of it matters. Posting on here how you punished the driver and taught him a lesson, hard earned from a smarter Uber Black driver doesn't mean much. I would have been much more interested in reading how you figured out how to actually communicate your needs to the guy in a way that worked.

All this is an example of some dysfunctional exchange whereby the driver lost a tip: anyone can come to that decision. So what?

We have a driver who is a total zero of a personality, couldn't communicate his way out of a wet paper bag. A bit of a ****** bag. If that guy drives responsibly and safely, I could give to shits about the rest, I give him a tip. Not a great tip, but a tip.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Being a driver regardless of what you drive and don't tip is the equivalent of a server/bartender tipping 10% or less on their tabs at bars.
> 
> *************, period.


That's your opinion.

I tip for service even at restaurants.

This is no different.

Every driver before has gotten a tip, so if this one not getting a tip makes ME a dick, too bad.

You don't like Uber so much that your personality vomits on your passengers, then do get the hell out.

Find something you like.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Being a driver regardless of what you drive and don't tip is the equivalent of a server/bartender tipping 10% or less on their tabs at bars.
> 
> *************, period.


Very rare not to get a good tip from a good bartender/waiter under any circumstance. Things can go wrong, run late to get them....... They tip and tip well. They deal with enough bullshit, they have their struggles, do better with some customers than others - the best of them still tip.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> For the most part, nobody tips in UberX.
> 
> I like to engage with people, I am pretty conversant and a good conversation on the way to make a flight is a plus.
> 
> ...


Again, your choice.

I tip for service.

If you are a jerk, I'm not tipping you out of some sympathy for your plight.

And coming from another driver, it is a harsh reflection on the quality of the experience.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Very rare not to get a good tip from a good bartender/waiter under any circumstance. Things can go wrong, run late to get them....... They tip and tip well. They deal with enough bullshit, they have their struggles, do better with some customers than others - the best of them still tip.


Read the boards, not so rare.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> I tip for service even at restaurants.
> 
> ...


The dick part of it, is a function of the notion that there is some lesson this guy must learn. You have no idea what that driver expects from rideshare work. You don't even know what kind of tips he averages or if he is as unhelpful to other pax as he was to you.

Obviously, if **************, you decrease your opportunity for reward. In the world of Uber, pax are told that all drivers, good or bad are already tipped via the billing process...... He may believe that himself and doesn't care about your bucks.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

GooberX said:


> So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.
> 
> This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
> I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
> ...


Driving customers I not for everyone , I see drivers all the time that really need to go back to what ever it was they were doing before , but you cant tell them this as they will justify their shit service in many ways . I doubt this driver ever makes any tips .


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Again, your choice.
> 
> I tip for service.
> 
> ...


You may be a dick yourself. I am not calling you a dick, but you may just be a dick from time to time. That is a possibility. We don't know his side of what isn't a story at all. You simply didn't want to tip the guy. You suggest he was a bit of an asshole. That doesn't mean you weren't a bit of one too. We will never know.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

GooberX said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> I tip for service even at restaurants.
> 
> ...


funny enough, im the polar opposite of your driver and have driven plenty of drivers be it lyft or uber. $0 tip from them. i dont expect it, but i always tip when i take them (lyft i do it via app). do you seriously leave a restaurant without dropping a single dollar? have you ever had an angry server/bartender? did you walk out after paying the tab?

the irony is that the server/bartender doesnt have a cost generally speaking compared to us drivers. sure they must tip out to the bar/barbacks a certain %, but its not a loss unless it is a walk out.

the way i see it is do unto others as you wish other pax would do unto you. who knows, you tipping him might cheer him up/change his attitude and he can make more that night. Ive had shitty pax that annoyed me, but karma ended up working out for me because i did a good deed even if i was upset.

PS:I actually just dont care anymore. MY days driving are numbers (8 to be exact).eventually in every city BLACK will be forced to drive both x and black due to TNC regulations.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The dick part of it, is a function of the notion that there is some lesson this guy must learn. You have no idea what that driver expects from rideshare work. You don't even know what kind of tips he averages or if he is as unhelpful to other pax as he was to you.
> 
> Obviously, if **************, you decrease your opportunity for reward. In the world of Uber, pax are told that all drivers, good or bad are already tipped via the billing process...... He may believe that himself and doesn't care about your bucks.


Does it matter what HE wants from rideshare work during that ride?

He won't learn anything, he just doesn't maximize his earnings.

I don't care about other passengers. Each ride is different.

We all want to change the system, but it won't happen if we are at war with passengers.

I want tips, but rarely get them.

If we are dicks to riders, and everyone's attitude goes south.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> funny enough, im the polar opposite of your driver and have driven plenty of drivers be it lyft or uber. $0 tip from them. i dont expect it, but i always tip when i take them (lyft i do it via app). do you seriously leave a restaurant without dropping a single dollar? have you ever had an angry server/bartender? did you walk out after paying the tab?
> 
> the irony is that the server/bartender doesnt have a cost generally speaking compared to us drivers. sure they must tip out to the bar/barbacks a certain %, but its not a loss unless it is a walk out.
> 
> ...


Passengers will be forced to order Black.

Uber will not risk alienating black if X is gone.

All they need to do is raise rates so people can afford the licensing.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

why not feed him a few bucks? the ratings going to eventually can his ass. He'll be replaced by a new guy who is happy to take that .75 mile for a few months and then become version 2.0.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Passengers will be forced to order Black.
> 
> Uber will not risk alienating black if X is gone.


Sir, uber has for the longest time ****ed Black over. do you seriously expect uber to somehow switch that? Not until lyft dies. X exists ONLY BECAUSE OF LYFT.

ps: in my city they are hiring BLACK cars. they are being forced to pick up both X and black due to 7/1/15 law which is going to kill a lot of part-time X drivers who dont want to register their cars as commercial and DC/MD drivers who dont want to register in VA DMV to have the privilege to pickup/drop ppl in VA


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Sir, uber has for the longest time ****ed Black over. do you seriously expect uber to somehow switch that? Not until lyft dies. X exists ONLY BECAUSE OF LYFT.


I'm aware of everything Uber has done to black.

Do you understand that a car on X platform can be on a black account if rates are enough to make financial sense?

Do you know that as a black driver the X rates hurt us just as much?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Read the boards, not so rare.


I drive taxi not Uber anything. If even service industry people don't routinely tip and tip well, the good ones, then something is fundamentally broken. It is that simple.

So you didn't tip him. So what? I am well aware most pax don't tip ( I would have guessed bar staff to buck the trend). Bottom line is, UberX is a ****ed up model designed to manipulate people into using the service. It is based on creating distorted perceptions, not quality. The man or woman is working a losing battle.

You can not tip, but getting someone home safe is a service first and foremost. As a driver, I rarely take taxis, if I get a good ride.... I leave a damn good tip, that leaves plenty of room to still tip some schlub for getting me home safe.

It is pretty routine to get a twenty dollar bill from a five or seven dollar fare....... That is a good tip. That doesn't mean I shouldn't give a driver lacking personality three bucks on a $5 fare for getting me home.

Not to do so is being a ******. Most UberX fares in big cities are so low, you are practically robbing the person by asking them to drive you.

UberX is broken and exploitive, if you are a driver, in order not to tip, you had better have a better reason than what you gave not to tip: In my opinion.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

GooberX said:


> I'm aware of everything Uber has done to black.
> 
> Do you understand that a car on X platform can be on a black account if rates are enough to make financial sense?


yeah i doubt a non 50k+ car will qualify for black. they even have a list of what does. 90% of X dont qualify for black. and thats NOT accounting for the licensing.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i only drive because im trying to make connections to hopefully get my foot into IT. somehow. hell id even take a shitty pay ala uber JUST to get a foot in the door.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I drive taxi not Uber anything. If even service industry people don't routinely tip and tip well, the good ones, then something is fundamentally broken. It is that simple.
> 
> So you didn't tip him. So what? I am well aware most pax don't tip ( I would have guessed bar staff to buck the trend). Bottom line is, UberX is a ****ed up model designed to manipulate people into using the service. It is based on creating distorted perceptions, not quality. The man or woman is working a losing battle.
> 
> ...


We have differing opinions.

The UberX rates are what they are because people continue to drive with them that low.

It isn't MY job to make up for the lack of fairness on Uber's part.

I have tipped 22/23 drivers, but will not tip the next one that acts like this guy either.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe its because I have done this so long , im not sure , I entered this industry with over the top customer service and ppl. skills . Ive had nightmare days and Always ALWAYS do my best to be professional no matter how I felt . There is no excuse for the way this driver acted , couldn't even pop the dam hatch either time . Dosnt know how to drive and has 0 customer service skills , you can believe his real trade is not dealing with ppl in any way shape or form . Bad service is Bad service .This Driver prolly hates customers and is one of the ones on this very forum talking cash shit all the time and will never realize he has no business in this industry .


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> eventually in every city BLACK will be forced to drive both x and black due to TNC regulations


very unlikely ... that's like saying all restaurants have to have serve 99¢ meals for the people who can't afford the $35 steak. While I currently don't drive a Black car, I can certainly guarantee that my friends that do will abandon Uber and go back to traditional Black Car Fleets.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> very unlikely ... that's like saying all restaurants have to have serve 99¢ meals for the people who can't afford the $35 steak. While I currently don't drive a Black car, I can certainly guarantee that my friends that do will abandon Uber and go back to traditional Black Car Fleets.


you should read what the state of VA is doing regarding TNCs. i say that only because uber knows a very good chunk of their 11,000+ drivers in the dc market are about to ditch. They are heavily promoting in our market $150+ free tank fill up for new drivers. until when? the end of the month, a day before the new law takes in effect. breaking the law will be a felony along with likely car towed. and fines.

ill still work the dc market, i along with MANY drivers will have to ask destination prior to take off because according to the dmv, drop offs are illegal as well. Not going to register my car as commercial and pay more in car taxes than i have to for a part-time gig.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Does it matter what HE wants from rideshare work during that ride?
> 
> He won't learn anything, he just doesn't maximize his earnings.
> 
> ...


This guy ended the trip, you didn't tip him, you parted ways. That is largely how it goes.

"I want tips, but rarely get them." - There you go. Your pardner is telling your pax, tips are included, if you drive X anyway. Why give a ****? Obviously, you are a service savvy driver, yet it doesn't pay off much better for you.

He may be sleeping better than you right now? In the mind of that driver, this could easily have been no event, didn't even register.

What you are saying is that the difference between his shitty service and your superior "Black Grade" service offers a very minimal payoff. Why should he care or bother? His best bet is that he becomes deactivated.

As a driver, did you look at his rating? Was he a poorly rated driver? I don't put any stock in the rating system, but what was his rating? If it was exceptionally low, you should have known better and not taken him. If his rating is normal for a good driver...... I would chalk it up to a personality clash between the two of you.

It is quite possible that you're ok and he's ok, but the two of you together in the same car is not ok. Shit happens.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Driving customers I not for everyone , I see drivers all the time that really need to go back to what ever it was they were doing before , but you cant tell them this as they will justify their shit service in many ways . I doubt this driver ever makes any tips .


Bingo!!!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Maybe its because I have done this so long , im not sure , I entered this industry with over the top customer service and ppl. skills . Ive had nightmare days and Always ALWAYS do my best to be professional no matter how I felt . There is no excuse for the way this driver acted , couldn't even pop the dam hatch either time . Dosnt know how to drive and has 0 customer service skills , you can believe his real trade is not dealing with ppl in any way shape or form . Bad service is Bad service .This Driver prolly hates customers and is one of the ones on this very forum talking cash shit all the time and will never realize he has no business in this industry .


How do you know this guy wasn't being a confrontational ass himself? If he has tipped 22 of 23 drivers and who even keeps track? Ok, so this guy was a bit of a ******, he doesn't get a tip, move the seat back next time. Does that warrant an UP post if the OP wasn't kind of getting off on the confrontation himself.

The driver is not having his say. One of the biggest complaints on UP is the lack of fairness of the driver rating system. Often, that is expressed through an inability to respond to what is seen as an unfair rating.

One of the points of the OP is that this driver is unfit by way of a shitty personality. The OP is a seasoned driver and no doubt understands the rating system. If this guy is as bad as you seem to assume he must be by way of reading this thread, shouldn't it be reflected in the driver's rating?? It should be. If it was, and the OP has such demanding standards, he should have noted the poor rating the driver is bound to have and he should have punted, not accepted the ride from that driver and done what he could to get a different driver.

That is how you reward service that you assume will be below par. If you accept a ride from a poorly rated driver, expect it and tip the ****er, asat.

Dhus , what kind of rating would you expect the driver to have had?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you should read what the state of VA is doing regarding TNCs.


unlikely that VA TNC rules will extend to the rest of the country any time soon. Though, I understand your frustration. As someone said earlier, UberX was intended to slash into Lyft's market share; or lack thereof. And granted as a part-time gig with the extremely low X fares ... it doesn't warrant going into the hole any deeper.


Lyft4uDC said:


> They are heavily promoting in our market $150+ free tank fill up for new drivers


This is probably a nationwide campaign ... because they are running the same promotion for June in Texas. They are also offering $200 bonus to signup teachers ... Uber will always be in the heavy recruit mode


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

GooberX What was his driver's rating when you committed to the trip?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Huberis said:


> How do you know this guy wasn't being a confrontational ass himself? If he has tipped 22 of 23 drivers and who even keeps track? Ok, so this guy was a bit of a ******, he doesn't get a tip, move the seat back next time. Does that warrant an UP post if the OP wasn't kind of getting off on the confrontation himself.
> 
> The driver is not having his say. One of the biggest complaints on UP is the lack of fairness of the driver rating system. Often, that is expressed through an inability to respond to what is seen as an unfair rating.
> 
> ...


Ima tipper , I had this Cab driver here in town pick me up , he helped me load my items and was very nice , The ****er long hauled me and suddenly didn't speak English anymore .. we arrive at my house and he had tripled the fare . he helps me unload and I pay that ****er and $10. tip . I was pissed with this guy we drove for the same company , but never made an issue .

I don't know about rating's yet so I cant really comment .. I would assume that driver he had would be extremely low and maybe on the way out the door idk


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Ima tipper , I had this Cab driver here in town pick me up , he helped me load my items and was very nice , The ****er long hauled me and suddenly didn't speak English anymore .. we arrive at my house and he had tripled the fare . he helps me unload and I pay that ****er and $10. tip . I was pissed with this guy we drove for the same company , but never made an issue .
> 
> I don't know about rating's yet so I cant really comment .. I would assume that driver he had would be extremely low and maybe on the way out the door idk
> 
> maybe your right there was more to this than what was posted , I cant say , I only see what was posted .


We only see what's posted and the driver gets no say where he should have one.

The OP has got to know full well how the rating system works. If this guy makes it routine to behave one quarter as bad as the OP suggests, it would be very well reflected in his driver rating, that simple. You could be a decent driver and have a borderline rating.

SO, if he accepted a ping from a low rated driver and a poor driver is what he got....... he had no reason not to tip the guy. The driver showed up and performed as expected. You don't punish people for giving you what you knew was likely to be coming. In my opinion.

If the guy had perfectly fine rating, within a system that is designed to punish and manipulate drivers, then I have to assume, we could benefit from the driver's perspective as to ow the pax was behaving.

If the guy's driver rating was low, he shouldn't have been booked to give the ride.

On a different note, if one of the drivers from the company I lease from long hauled me, I damn sure would have said something to someone, more than likely him. That seems to be an issue in Vegas.

I have noticed some drivers take not exactly the longest route, but often routes that didn't seem too smart, perhaps slow. With us, I believe the worst drivers are those who start out relying on their GPS. I drive in a college town, the worst drivers here use GPS for local work. They never learn how to think.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

your a veteran driver , what kind of driver in the trade do you know that just sits in the car and dosnt even know to pop the trunk .. come on man .
you have to admit that's even below bad standards HA


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Knock yourself out


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Ok gets in in my local bar I will book a uber
> Will update soon
> I'm in bad shape to be honest
> Wish me luck
> Love all of you mofos


Don't party to hard bro , you will be ok


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dhus said:


> your a veteran driver , what kind of driver in the trade do you know that just sits in the car and dosnt even know to pop the trunk .. come on man .
> you have to admit that's even below bad standards HA


I don't know that the OP is telling the truth. It is just that simple. There could have been conflict or miscommunication. It isn't news worthy

22 of 23 rides were good, who cares? I suspend all judgement for the moment untill I hear what the driver's rating was. For the record: the rating system is bullshit in that it also punishes good drivers as part of the routine.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Have big bucks on my pocket


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm f- t up
Happy Father's Day gents 
Even I have no kids


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

basically what your saying in general is he should have tipped regardless , I get it .


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm f- t up
> Happy Father's Day gents
> Even I have no kids


alright that's it I need a drink now , I got my beer out *Cheers* and happy fathers day to all you fathers out there


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Huberis said:


> This guy ended the trip, you didn't tip him, you parted ways. That is largely how it goes.
> 
> "I want tips, but rarely get them." - There you go. Your pardner is telling your pax, tips are included, if you drive X anyway. Why give a ****? Obviously, you are a service savvy driver, yet it doesn't pay off much better for you.
> 
> ...


^^^
How do you have a personality clash when that driver had no personality?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> unlikely that VA TNC rules will extend to the rest of the country any time soon. Though, I understand your frustration. As someone said earlier, UberX was intended to slash into Lyft's market share; or lack thereof. And granted as a part-time gig with the extremely low X fares ... it doesn't warrant going into the hole any deeper.
> 
> This is probably a nationwide campaign ... because they are running the same promotion for June in Texas. They are also offering $200 bonus to signup teachers ... Uber will always be in the heavy recruit mode


^^^
Oh, wonderful...
A teacher driving. 
A driver that throws chalk.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I sit here perplexed about all these drivers saying that they refuse to provide a quality service because the UBERX rates are so low. I am just floored at the ignorance in this. Tips are earned people; you have to work for them. I drive UberX and yes I am upset about the low rates but I am not going to throw in the towel. I work for my Tips and I get them. I open doors, adjust seats, adjust temperatures, give music options, etc. There are nights where my tips equal my fares, you know why that is? I work for it; I don’t throw my hands in the air and give up because Uber lowers their rates.

But you know what? Keep doing what you are doing. You make my job so easy. When they get inside my vehicle they are impressed and love how they are treated. They complain about the other drivers who don’t do anything but drive. My rating is a 4.95 and I am happy with my part-time supplemental income on UberX. I have made a name for myself locally and people are excited when my name pops up on their screen. My riders get above what they pay for and I reap the benefits of praise and tips.

None of you will ever make feel bad for the service I provide. This is my company and my company is one of the top Partners in the Atlanta area.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

GooberX said:


> So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.
> 
> This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
> I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
> ...


He didn't know your destination until activated probably to busy logging into lyft to see bags


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> He didn't know your destination until activated probably to busy logging into lyft to see bags


Whatever, I'm over it, I have enough on my plate.

Gave the $10 to the hotel room cleaning lady.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Tie breaker challenge
> 
> You need a beer mug
> You go to the store
> ...


The one from China is made by 6 year old and from toxic waste, but drive Uber x so I only have $6.


----------



## Juicey (Jun 22, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I sit here perplexed about all these drivers saying that they refuse to provide a quality service because the UBERX rates are so low. I am just floored at the ignorance in this. Tips are earned people; you have to work for them. I drive UberX and yes I am upset about the low rates but I am not going to throw in the towel. I work for my Tips and I get them. I open doors, adjust seats, adjust temperatures, give music options, etc. There are nights where my tips equal my fares, you know why that is? I work for it; I don't throw my hands in the air and give up because Uber lowers their rates.
> 
> But you know what? Keep doing what you are doing. You make my job so easy. When they get inside my vehicle they are impressed and love how they are treated. They complain about the other drivers who don't do anything but drive. My rating is a 4.95 and I am happy with my part-time supplemental income on UberX. I have made a name for myself locally and people are excited when my name pops up on their screen. My riders get above what they pay for and I reap the benefits of praise and tips.
> 
> None of you will ever make feel bad for the service I provide. This is my company and my company is one of the top Partners in the Atlanta area.


I like tips too and I have only been with this for two weeks and I have found the riders are harsh with the stars so I thought I would be too but then I realized I didn't want to be in that kind of mood so I decided to carry change like a 10 two 5's and 10 ones so I could accept more tips. I wasn't able to accept some because I didn't have change and then others were like not going to tip no matter what.

I decided I like both, knowing that someone doesn't have to tip makes the tip sweeter. And I also give 4 stars for not tipping. I am also going to start dressing nicer because here in Florida it is hot and I am always in shorts and t-shirt but when the doorman at the Ritz comes out and gets the door for the passenger I feel funny in my t-shirt. Rich people and their rich kids are the least likely to tip. Drunks are the best tippers since I am saving them from getting a dui. People in the service industry that do not tip are stiffing themselves down the road.

I think we get what we give out.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Tie breaker challenge

You need a beer mug
You go to the store
There are 3 available

One for 12.00 made in the USA
One for 8.00 made in Mexico
Six for 6.00 made in China

What do you buy ??





I try and buy as little as possible from China or Mexico or any other hellhole our laborer a are supposed to compete against. 

I gladly pay the $12. 

No question. 

Tariff those imports.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Juicey said:


> I like tips too and I have only been with this for two weeks and I have found the riders are harsh with the stars so I thought I would be too but then I realized I didn't want to be in that kind of mood so I decided to carry change like a 10 two 5's and 10 ones so I could accept more tips. I wasn't able to accept some because I didn't have change and then others were like not going to tip no matter what.
> 
> I decided I like both, knowing that someone doesn't have to tip makes the tip sweeter. And I also give 4 stars for not tipping. I am also going to start dressing nicer because here in Florida it is hot and I am always in shorts and t-shirt but when the doorman at the Ritz comes out and gets the door for the passenger I feel funny in my t-shirt. Rich people and their rich kids are the least likely to tip. Drunks are the best tippers since I am saving them from getting a dui. People in the service industry that do not tip are stiffing themselves down the road.
> 
> I think we get what we give out.


Wear a polo shirt with a wife beater under it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

If I were in the situation you described

I would give the guy a 5 dollar tip

As in I'm just making it fair for you buddy

The 10 is for the guy that delivered above the call of duty

I always tip even with crappy service
Why?

Because it will reflect bad on me for not tipping

But belive me I only patronize people once
From there they earn my bussiness & tip

I always tip above those that deliver

You'll be surprised it can be easy to earn a tip
Example

*************calling your customer by his first Name ******************
************* when you have only met once before 6 monts ago*****************

It's easy to do save a full contact on the customer wife's name & all

Me : hello jonn it's nice to see you , it's been a while

He: ahhh yea nice to see you , what ever your name is

Me: it's Michael


At the end of ride
Me : hope to see you again say hi to Lori for me

Fat tip guaranteed
Why ???

You made the guy feel important
Even more if there are friends with him
Now he has to shine


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dhus said:


> basically what your saying in general is he should have tipped regardless , I get it .


He can do what he wants. My beef is mostly with the idea that any one ride with the guy is truly some defining moment for determining his competence as a driver. It doesn't work that way. If I get a difficult pax, there is a hell of a good chance I will see them again. I try to reserve judgement until I have driven them a few times. I give them a chance to show me a pattern of behavior. This guy is a driver, he should have a different perspective.

GooberX what was the driver's rating before he arrived?

UberLou the situation you describe simply is how things will likely play out. I would expect there to be a rather wide range of performance from drivers in terms of service. That should be expected. That is a function of the casual nature of driving for Uber or Lyft. Bottom line is, as far as this one driver's performance, the OP doesn't mean anything. We have no idea if this driver is typically one who gives poor service or if it was just some sort of clash with a guy who also happens to drive himself. That happens.

Do you ask every pax if you need to adjust the seat, temp or kind of music? I try to get the first two reasonable for most people and keep my music turned down or off when I arrive. If it is a five or ten minute ride, I either expect them to be engaged in thought, conversation with each other or myself....... As a driver who works mostly at night, I would advise most drivers not to get out of the car and open doors whenever possible (excepting if someone is loading something). If a driver is working when people are out drinking, it is much safer to stay in the car.

One ride does not define either pax or driver.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> If I were in the situation you described
> 
> I would give the guy a 5 dollar tip
> 
> ...


That's creepy conversation lol


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> He can do what he wants. My beef is mostly with the idea that any one ride with the guy is truly some defining moment for determining his competence as a driver. It doesn't work that way. If I get a difficult pax, there is a hell of a good chance I will see them again. I try to reserve judgement until I have driven them a few times. I give them a chance to show me a pattern of behavior. This guy is a driver, he should have a different perspective.
> 
> GooberX what was the driver's rating before he arrived?
> 
> ...


His rating was 4.8.

Good enough.

And your argument holds no water. Tip is never MANDATORY, but customary.

Excellent service calls for excellent tip.

No service, calls for no tip.

Period.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> That's creepy conversation lol
> 
> View attachment 8789


The guy in the picture has no hope
His face alone 
Mandates no tip


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I said monts ago the solution to rate cuts is tipping

It flew over everyone's head

The 10 dollar tip is almost 50% of the 25 fare

If you consistently achieved you are getting your self a pay raise
That no one can take away from you

Here is the problem
You have to slowly educate the customer
Built it from nothing
Payday come a bit later

The way it goes :
New driver
First ride
4bucks
No tip

Driver : all these mofos are a bunch of cheapskates

Not true

But to they all are , there for you treat them that way
Closing your self out of the $$

I get cheapskates once in a while
They in no way affect my view on things

Ever person deserves the benefit of doubt

What UberLou said proves the point
People are happy to see his face and tip him

I belive him
I said that was doable monts ago


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Nope. There would have been no thread.


It sucks you had to experience this but unfortunately some people lack the Customer Service. Don't base this single UberX experience and make it paint the entire picture for you. Every industry has equal amount of bad workers and lets not forget some people may face real bad life situations which bother them in the work place. Even though personal should never reflect in the work place some people can't handle it.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> It sucks you had to experience this but unfortunately some people lack the Customer Service. Don't base this single UberX experience and make it paint the entire picture for you. Every industry has equal amount of bad workers and lets not forget some people may face real bad life situations which bother them in the work place. Even though personal should never reflect in the work place some people can't handle it.


It doesn't paint the whole thing, that was the point.

I used to get pissed at riders that would take my water and gum and never tip. Especially ones that just came out of their house and asked for water.

Tips are important.

Point is, be decent.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Huberis said:


> He can do what he wants. My beef is mostly with the idea that any one ride with the guy is truly some defining moment for determining his competence as a driver. It doesn't work that way. If I get a difficult pax, there is a hell of a good chance I will see them again. I try to reserve judgement until I have driven them a few times. I give them a chance to show me a pattern of behavior. This guy is a driver, he should have a different perspective.
> 
> GooberX what was the driver's rating before he arrived?
> 
> ...


I agree with One ride does not define a pax or driver. My comments were based on several responses that basically state "You get what you pay for", in my opinion that attitude sucks.

To answer your questions: Once all the passengers are seated I adjust my seat as needed and instruct everyone how to manuver my seats for their comfort. Once the trip starts I ask if the temperature is okay. I leave my Sirus radio on a "Top 40" station and will change it upon request. I have water, gum, mints, and chargers upon request.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Tie breaker challenge
> 
> You need a beer mug
> You go to the store
> ...


^^^
I do exactly the same thing that you do... except I havent' been able to find mugs made in the USA, so right now as we speak, I'm drinking my coffee out of an old Pyrex, 2 cup measuring cup until I find something suitable. 
Currently, there is about 20 Billion Dollars leaving the US yearly because of Mexicans living in this country which exceeds our foreign aid to Mexico. 
Tariff them? 
Absolutely! 
Mexico doesn't give a damn about us, in fact they send their poorest and most impoverished over here for us to support... they don't want them there either.
China doesn't care about the US either... they manipulate their currency to keep their imports strong here. 
I say that we put a minimum 25% import tax on everything from China and go from there... up or down. (Hopefully, up)
Stiff tariffs might even get some of those American companies who moved production to China or Mexico to actually move back.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I agree with One ride does not define a pax or driver. My comments were based on several responses that basically state "You get what you pay for", in my opinion that attitude sucks.
> 
> To answer your questions: Once all the passengers are seated I adjust my seat as needed and instruct everyone how to manuver my seats for their comfort. Once the trip starts I ask if the temperature is okay. I leave my Sirus radio on a "Top 40" station and will change it upon request. I have water, gum, mints, and chargers upon request.


^^^
I've gotcha beat. 
I have a big platter of sliced corn beef, cabbage and boiled potatoes on the passenger seat.
Dig in! 
Just throw the paper plates outta the window. 
Save the Spork though... I wash 'em.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I've gotcha beat.
> I have a big platter of sliced corn beef, cabbage and boiled potatoes on the passenger seat.
> Dig in!
> ...


I did that but the Riders complained about the smell so I stopped.........................................


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

I think American companies that manufacture in China should pay extra tariffs. 

They have sold out the American populace in the name of profit.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

GooberX said:


> *They have sold out the American populace in the name of profit*.


Sounds like another company, its on the tip of my tounge but I just can't quite remember.....................


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> I think American companies that manufacture in China should pay extra tariffs.
> 
> They have sold out the American populace in the name of profit.


^^^
A 25% more expensive iPhone? 
Inconceivable. Haha!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Sounds like another company, its on the tip of my tounge but I just can't quite remember.....................


^^^
Apple maybe?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

GooberX said:


> It doesn't paint the whole thing, that was the point.
> 
> I used to get pissed at riders that would take my water and gum and never tip. Especially ones that just came out of their house and asked for water.
> 
> ...


I understand your point totally and hope your future rides are better.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I do exactly the same thing that you do... except I havent' been able to find mugs made in the USA, so right now as we speak, I'm drinking my coffee out of an old Pyrex, 2 cup measuring cup until I find something suitable.
> Currently, there is about 20 Billion Dollars leaving the US yearly because of Mexicans living in this country which exceeds our foreign aid to Mexico.
> Tariff them?
> ...


Absolutely true

Vote with your dollar 
When available buy made in the U.S.

I made this example because as you can see here
There many of that say one thing
Then go for the cheap stuff

One of the biggest contradictions


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UBERX rate = buy Chinese 

You can redeem you self by tipping 
To a fair trade rate 

But it seems like it's not happening 

What does that make us?????


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> UBERX rate = buy Chinese
> 
> You can redeem you self by tipping
> To a fair trade rate
> ...


Uber is the pimp and we da ho's!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Uber is the pimp and we da ho's!!


I copied and pasted my side of a conversation with a fellow liver guy 
See part of my agenda here:

True

I treat my customers well they are like family

Even when I get help from solid above average drivers 
My customers are never 100% happy 
My base is loyal

My view is : 
I came from the taxi bussiness for years it was hard to work with out
Some cab company, cab driver , city , P.D. Giving you a hard time

The people I network all came from the cab bussiness

We for years fought the battle

Just to see uber substitute our competition

The way we won against cab companies was to poach their good drivers
Then outcompete them

Maybe my method is outdated

But think of this if uber becomes succefull in taking us out 
It will be thru capable drivers

In theory if we poached all capable drivers from uber we would have control over a mayor part of transportation.

In my area we don't compete , we network 
There is no real competition other than some left over cab drivers & some livery drivers that don't seem to like us , and uber

I lost low end customers to uber 
For now I'm ok with that since it pushed my customer base higher
I had a great year in 2014 & this year is looking better

To me if uber drivers make money we will all make money 
What ever uber drivers make per year we will make more 
Also if they make less we will probably make less
Like in agricultural labor Years ago

We can keep uber in check by controlling as much of the market as possible thru other drivers 
Also I can not network with uber drivers now , I could if they joined us in livery

Tell me what you think


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree with One ride does not define a pax or driver. My comments were based on several responses that basically state "You get what you pay for", in my opinion that attitude sucks.
> 
> To answer your questions: Once all the passengers are seated I adjust my seat as needed and instruct everyone how to manuver my seats for their comfort. Once the trip starts I ask if the temperature is okay. I leave my Sirus radio on a "Top 40" station and will change it upon request. I have water, gum, mints, and chargers upon request.


I have had numerous pax give me trouble only to apologize the next time I have them in the car. It happens.

I can understand what you mean about that "You get what you pay for" attitude as being tiresome. What the OP experienced is within the range of expected possibilities. If 22 out of 23 rides have been great and tip worthy, I don't see the point of posting about it on UP. If the guy had a rating that suggested he isn't in danger of being deactivated, I personally would assume either he was having a bad day, or our personalities clashed. That does happen.

If someone doesn't give you the best service, there are far more effective ways to communicate what you would have liked from the driver or that you were displeased. The idea behind the OP struck me as very narrow minded and having more to do with power and punishment. It struck me as a bit of a pissing match and one I'm not sure the driver had so much as a clue he was engaged in. He may have figured the opportunity to piss off some smug Uber Black driver was more valuable to him then the possibility of a tip. Who knows?

What is the lesson to be learned from the OP? It isn't that good service brings you tips, be a dick and find the door..... When I read the OP and the following thread, I asked myself, how self aware do the driver and pax seem to have been? Not very self aware. In my mind that is where the value of the thread. How self aware were these people.

How many threads do we need that demonstrate poor service reduces your chances for good tips? Not too many. I personally am far more interested in hearing what kind of self awareness the OP brought to the situation. That is far more interesting and insightful. As a driver, it isn't possible to always bring your A game. That counts for passengers too. How do you do your best even when you're not at your best? If faced with a difficult person, how do you observe that, show it respect and allow the situation to be bearable?

I don't know, I suppose I just don't care that some driver out there gave a crappy ride. In and of itself it means absolutely zero. I tip if they drive safely and attentively and the tip is reasonable. Concerning using tips as a means of "rewarding good service," I reward exceptional service with an exceptional tip. My displeasure will not be expressed in some passive aggressive way by not tipping with the hope that they figure it out.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

GooberX said:


> His rating was 4.8.
> 
> Good enough.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with everything you said here .

This driver had a 4.8 rating , is that good would you say ? idk , I still Maintain if this driver gave poor service as he did here (I.E.) had to be asked to open trunk *BOTH* times , didn't know how to drive to make the customer feel comfortable , knew he was cramping the **** out of the pax and didn't offer to compensate . then this does happen on a regular base's and Driver rarely if ever in the past new to do these simple basic procedures that should be 2nd nature to a driver , bad day or not it should have been done . ( Rating system must be seriously flawed )


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I copied and pasted my side of a conversation with a fellow liver guy
> See part of my agenda here:
> 
> True
> ...


The Drivers are the key , the business follows the drivers , pax will call all companys but will find out pretty fast who picks them up the most and use that service . We had cab wars over business back home , Drivers migrate to the company that has the better deal, business follows .
I don't see any reason this shouldn't apply to app company's as well .

I would say 2/3rds of the drivers in the market are transient new drivers that will prolly not make it long and have no skills ect.. the ones that do stick around will eventually join us in the 1/3rd of the pop and either become great drivers or the average bull . I assume this will apply to app drivers .

People Ride with who they want to ride with , pax might use a certain service when their favorite driver is not available but when that driver is available will choose to ride with that driver no matter what platform he's driving for , cab , livery , app .

The app company's wont be any more special than the rest , business just equals out is all , for any one platform to take 100% of the business would be unheard of and I highly doubt it will ever happen , just as taxi's and livery's drivers will always be around , uber wont magicaly drive anyone out of business , maybe downsize a little to adjust to the business but that's all .

Im actually hoping that these app companys will force cab and livery service's to appreciate their drivers more and make things better for all as good competition is supposed to do .


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dhus said:


> The Drivers are the key , the business follows the drivers , pax will call all companys but will find out pretty fast who picks them up the most and use that service . We had cab wars over business back home , Drivers migrate to the company that has the better deal, business follows .
> I don't see any reason this shouldn't apply to app company's as well .
> 
> I would say 2/3rds of the drivers in the market are transient new drivers that will prolly not make it long and have no skills ect.. the ones that do stick around will eventually join us in the 1/3rd of the pop and either become great drivers or the average bull . I assume this will apply to app drivers .
> ...


You are a old school warrior my friend 
That is exactly the way I see things

I'm going to bring out some old posts later


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You are a old school warrior my friend
> That is exactly the way I see things
> 
> I'm going to bring out some old posts later


Here is this take the race factor out 
And see for your self


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought I was going to have a hard time fitting in here *being a cabbie * , but I wasn't surprised to find cabbies lemo livery service drivers here already amongst the app drivers , it really is the same just a different color .


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

this is a good thread and I agree with the OP, Uber has made it this way because only a moron would drive for 75 cents when the pick ups in my area are always more than 5min out. I drive Select and one rider said that his last UberX had his GF with him so there was not enough room for 2 couples, he rides Select now, pay a moron wage and only morons will do it like a moron should


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> this is a good thread and I agree with the OP, Uber has made it this way because only a moron would drive for 75 cents when the pick ups in my area are always more than 5min out. I drive Select and one rider said that his last UberX had his GF with him so there was not enough room for 2 couples, he rides Select now, pay a moron wage and only morons will do it like a moron should


I know in Jacksonville its about same per mile for uberx as in Orlando I believe ? I keep seeing this same pricing , it cant be the same everywhere is it ? I'm assuming it will be close to competition price's .. here in vegas its $3.30 on drop and $2.68 a mile for cab's , I surely hope it wont be .70 for uberx lmao !!! jesus , I talked to an uber driver who drove that 2 months uber kicked the doors in here before being shut down temp. he said I believe they were getting $1.70
I haven't made up my mind yet which I will drive , uberx or one of the others suv , black .. idk yet , I understand they all have different rating's , But uberx here in vegas should be more than that 75 cents per mile . And if not then GD


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I do exactly the same thing that you do... except I havent' been able to find mugs made in the USA, so right now as we speak, I'm drinking my coffee out of an old Pyrex, 2 cup measuring cup until I find something suitable.
> Currently, there is about 20 Billion Dollars leaving the US yearly because of Mexicans living in this country which exceeds our foreign aid to Mexico.
> Tariff them?
> ...


Of course you want tariffs. It's the knee jerk answer that makes no sense but makes people feel good.

Guess what happens when we tarrif China? Guess what happens to our banks, pharmaceuticals, and technology companies? Guess who becomes the largest distributor in the world of our copyrighted material and patented designs? You start a trade war with China, you lose.

No one is going to buy $10 union made can openers. You force our companies to come home and you force them OUT of the global marketplace and many will go OUT of business. There goes your 401K. You can't compete worldwide with US made products. MOST of what US companies make in other nations are SOLD in other nations.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Of course you want tariffs. It's the knee jerk answer that makes no sense but makes people feel good.
> 
> Guess what happens when we tarrif China? Guess what happens to our banks, pharmaceuticals, and technology companies? Guess who becomes the largest distributor in the world of our copyrighted material and patented designs? You start a trade war with China, you lose.
> 
> No one is going to buy $10 union made can openers. You force our companies to come home and you force them OUT of the global marketplace and many will go OUT of business. There goes your 401K. You can't compete worldwide with US made products. MOST of what US companies make in other nations are SOLD in other nations.


I figured you were one fry short of a happy meal, only to find out you are two.

This is still the largest economy in the world and the one no one can do without.

This scaremongering tactics are spewed by those with the desire to maximize print and minimize taxes, US populace be damned.

These companies are sitting on hundreds of billions of dollars they made using labor from countries where labor is tantamount to slavery.

China hinders our companies from dumping products in their market while crying about protectionism in other countries.

Now go drive or something.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

And the moral of this tread is ???


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> And the moral of this tread is ???


Import drivers from China to maximize profits..

Oh, and tip them if they provide service.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Import drivers from China to maximize profits..
> 
> Oh, and tip them if they provide service.


reminds me of another old post


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Of course you want tariffs. It's the knee jerk answer that makes no sense but makes people feel good.
> 
> Guess what happens when we tarrif China? Guess what happens to our banks, pharmaceuticals, and technology companies? Guess who becomes the largest distributor in the world of our copyrighted material and patented designs? You start a trade war with China, you lose.
> 
> No one is going to buy $10 union made can openers. You force our companies to come home and you force them OUT of the global marketplace and many will go OUT of business. There goes your 401K. You can't compete worldwide with US made products. MOST of what US companies make in other nations are SOLD in other nations.


^^^
Oh, please.
Everybody is so scared of China... even our politicians... you can actually hear their balls tighten up when you mention it. 
World market? You gotta be kidding. 
In England during the Olympics I tried to find American products. 
You can't find a Wirlpool washer and dryer of a GE profile fridge and stove... and they are made in MEXICO, dingbat. 
And nobody is going to buy a $10. can opener because we don't make can openers here. 
England has protective tariffs which is why a Chevy over there practically costs as much as a Jaguar.
£110,000 for an Escalade? 
Don't even get me started on my neighbor's year or two old $50,000. Mexican Jeep. Haha!

Not a knee jerk reaction that makes anybody feel good... it'll just make China stop manipulating the Yuan.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree with One ride does not define a pax or driver. My comments were based on several responses that basically state "You get what you pay for", in my opinion that attitude sucks.
> 
> To answer your questions: Once all the passengers are seated I adjust my seat as needed and instruct everyone how to manuver my seats for their comfort. Once the trip starts I ask if the temperature is okay. I leave my Sirus radio on a "Top 40" station and will change it upon request. I have water, gum, mints, and chargers upon request.


You make me cringe. Must be some southern hospitality thing.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.
> 
> This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
> I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
> ...


Reminds me of that saying "You get what you pay for."... take Black or Plus next time. Or a cab. It will cost you more and the service will likely be comparable. Oh, and you will be expected to tip.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Are you ignorant?
> 
> I drive Uber black, I know the rates, that's besides the point.
> 
> ...


Pax don't generally tip on the X or Plus platforms. Every now and again I get a very good tip on Plus but it is the exception not the rule. 
Do you get tips driving Black SUV?

Unfortunately, however, he doesn't understand the rating system. Did you see what his rating was? If this is typical practice for him, he won't be driving long.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Reminds me of that saying "You get what you pay for."... take Black or Plus next time. Or a cab. It will cost you more and the service will likely be comparable. Oh, and you will be expected to tip.


BS. Ignorant statement.

Only a few X drivers are buffoons, the rest do a decent job.

And contrary to what many think, we get few tips as Black drivers as well.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> BS. Ignorant statement.
> 
> Only a few X drivers are buffoons, the rest do a decent job.
> 
> And contrary to what many think, we get few tips as Black drivers as well.


Clearly, you aren't very current on what has been going on with X drivers lately. I agree there are some great X drivers (many of them are on this board). However, there has been a flood of really bad drivers the last few months. I get complaints about them all the time on Plus. It's helped the Plus business b/c there are people who will no longer take X because of the drivers.

I'm sure you do get tips on Black. Paxs who take Plus and Black aren't as cheap as the X paxs.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Clearly, you aren't very current on what has been going on with X drivers lately. I agree there are some great X drivers (many of them are on this board). However, there has been a flood of really bad drivers the last few months. I get complaints about them all the time on Plus. It's helped the Plus business b/c there are people who will no longer take X because of the drivers.
> 
> I'm sure you do get tips on Black. Paxs who take Plus and Black aren't as cheap as the X paxs.


I get some.....maybe 3%of the time.

A negligible amount.

In fact, the Uber no tipping attitude has permeated our private clientele that use Uber on occasion.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Clearly, you aren't very current on what has been going on with X drivers lately. I agree there are some great X drivers (many of them are on this board). However, there has been a flood of really bad drivers the last few months. I get complaints about them all the time on Plus. It's helped the Plus business b/c there are people who will no longer take X because of the drivers.
> 
> I'm sure you do get tips on Black. Paxs who take Plus and Black aren't as cheap as the X paxs.


I have sent a family member tot he doctor on many occasions using UberX.

Those drivers have all been great.

Although your statement is true, it is still a small percentage of X drivers that are downright jacks.

I haven't gotten any of them prior to Friday.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

our last 2 round trip UberX rides with a jump in between ( 5 rides ) have all been sketchy, we were out with another couple for dinner and wanted to go to a bar afterward and UberX shows up with his GF in the car so we had to send him away bc there was not enough room for 4 in his hoopty


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

i dont get how people drive with people in their car. Then again im confident enought o say those drivers dont last long. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It hurts looking at a taxi's rates in San Diego
$3.30 first 1/10th mile
$3.30/mile
$48.hr waiting time

Uber is $1.85/$1.10/0.20 per min. 

I point that out to PAX all the time when a taxi pull up next to us.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> i dont get how people drive with people in their car. Then again im confident enought o say those drivers dont last long. Rinse and repeat.


I drive a cab, and have had a friend ride up front on three occasions or so over all these years. It's not allowed, I believe, at least in Boston.

In retrospect, it's awkward at best for a customer, and downright creepy and rude, esp. for most female pax, esp at night, no?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> i only drive because im trying to make connections to hopefully get my foot into IT. somehow. hell id even take a shitty pay ala uber JUST to get a foot in the door.


That's like trying to find your next wife/husband driving. That's a fantasy.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> It hurts looking at a taxi's rates in San Diego
> $3.30 first 1/10th mile
> $3.30/mile
> $48.hr waiting time
> ...


Wow, is that $28 per hour waiting time correct?

Boston, one of the most $$ cab cities traditionally in America, has a $2.60 flag drop, $2.80 per mile, and $28 per hour waiting time. Last meter increase, from $2.40 per mile, was a week before the Recession in 2008 (2009?). And our rates are lower than most communities near Boston. Flat rates, for rides going far, are $3.20 per mile times whatever mileage the flat rate book says it is, no matter what the odometer clocks it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Choochie said:


> That's like trying to find your next wife/husband driving. That's a fantasy.


I met my wife driving


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I met my wife driving


Driving cab? Uber? Limo? Bus? 
Or are you just being contrary?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

if Lyft goes into Vegas @ 25cents a mile so will Uber


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

GooberX said:


> I started with UberX in the Uber platform.
> 
> I don't expect black car service with X, but geez people, make yourself semi likable so the passenger doesn't feel weird tipping you.
> 
> ...


I do all of this and more for my passenger and almost never get tip.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ylneo said:


> I do all of this and more for my passenger and almost never get tip.


Brought to you by uber


----------



## golfbox (Jun 1, 2015)

Best way to bring up tipping is to tell the pax the difference between lyft and uber. It's all about the presentation. I had a Pax ask where was the tip jar? Maybe a cup with a 5 in it might work. It seems to work everywhere else. There are tip boxes literally everywhere out there. Places that you wouldn't think would have one. Hell there's even one at the UPS store.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Use this tip jar. The guys should love it, and be familiar with it.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Driving cab? Uber? Limo? Bus?
> Or are you just being contrary?


Dude! He can't tell you his wife's secret past.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

GooberX said:


> So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.
> 
> This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
> I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
> ...


You get what you pay for, did you actually expect 5* service, LOL. I am sure the guy knows that he is being exploited and acts accordingly.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Dude! He can't tell you his wife's secret past.


He's full of it. Lou zer.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You get what you pay for, did you actually expect 5* service, LOL. I am sure the guy knows that he is being exploited and acts accordingly.


Screwed, yes.

Exploited, no.

Quit driving if you don't want to. He didn't have a new car (meaning no Santander lease).


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Screwed, yes.
> 
> Exploited, no.
> 
> Quit driving if you don't want to. He didn't have a new car (meaning no Santander lease).


Are you really still *****ing about your horrible uberx experience? Put a golf ball in your blowhole already


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Are you really still *****ing about your horrible uberx experience? Put a golf ball in your blowhole already


How about you stick one where the sun don't shine?

I was responding to a post.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

GooberX said:


> So I'm out of town and took UberX to LAX from the Valley.
> 
> This guy shows up, doesn't bother approaching from the correct side of the street, but instead we have to cross the street to get to him. He doesn't park, but instead he sits there in the middle of the road while I load our 2 small carryons in the hatch. He didn't pop the hatch, and I had to tell him to put the car in PARK so it would open.
> I get in and he has the front seat all the way back leaving ZERO leg room in the back until I asked him to please move the seat up. He grumpily did so.
> ...


You got what you paid for. ) You should pray to God AC was running and driver wasn`t stinky.
Next lime call Black Car for superior service


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> You got what you paid for. ) You should pray to God AC was running and driver wasn`t stinky.
> Next lime call Black Car for superior service


Right. As if those Black car driers are generally better.

I have seen some of those guys waiting at LAX.

Crapshoot.

I should just call Empire CLS.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> You got what you paid for. ) You should pray to God AC was running and driver wasn`t stinky.
> Next lime call Black Car for superior service


And the rate is no excuse for poor service anyway.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

You are right,lower rate its not an excuse but is expectation.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

alexey8787 said:


> You are right,lower rate its not an excuse but is expectation.


Perhaps. My expectation is a lower level of car, not a clueless driver.

But I get your point.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In real world service

30.00 steak & egg breakfast service level 8
7.00 ham & egg sandwich service lever 7

In uber world 
30.00 black car ride service level 8
7.00 uber x ride serice level = all over the place from 4-10
Yes uber X is weird


----------

